# Using Jebao RW-4 in nano



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I just ordered one and now hoping it's not too strong for my Red Sea max 130. 

Is there a way to tone down the strength of the unit so it doesn't wreak havoc in my tank? I looked at the manual online and it's not the best 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vegs (May 6, 2014)

You can change the speed, there are 10(?) speed settings in addition the flow settings.


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jul 21, 2011)

youll be more than fine with it. plenty of settings on that sucker.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sweet! Look forward to tinkering with it and I'm sure my inhabitants will enjoy it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

You may want to get a second one if you intend on keeping corals that like high flow, your tank is hardly a nano, 130L = 34 gallons.

I ran a pair of RW-4s in a 20 gallon AIO on top of a maxijet 1200. It did not cause havoc, in fact, I was able to run them on ELSE (Chaos mode) and it gave great flow.

The manual is terrible, you will need to do a lot of trial and error to figure out what works. Make sure your controller is hooked up somewhere where the night mode sensor will work properly, or put it in your cabinet and install a small light on a timer.


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm using one in my 40 gallon breeder. 

I usually set the power to 2 during the day and 1 at night at W1 with the dial at the slowest. Anything more and my torch and anemone sways like crazy. My RW-4 is positioned at the back center of my tank pointing to the front glass and slightly upwards. You can see it in my anemone shot. My anemone bubbles fully and stays put, so it must like the flow.

I don't use the night mode because it is a continuous flow mode. I like the start and stop mode better. I just switch manually.

There may be some dead spots but this is only 1/5 the price of a Gyre.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

larrysy said:


> Anything more and my torch and anemone sways like crazy. My RW-4 is positioned at the back center of my tank pointing to the front glass and slightly upwards. You can see it in my anemone shot. My anemone bubbles fully and stays put, so it must like the flow.


Both torches and anemones love to be tossed around by the flow. Bubbles on the anemone can come from many things, and typically have to do with lighting. With so little flow, the anemone is probably unable to move; I would not use that as an indicator of sufficient flow.

It can't really be compared to a Gyre, you would need 3 of these, strategically placed, to equal the water movement of the 130. Its more similar to a Vortech MP-10. I think its a great circulation pump for the price, unfortunately both my units started malfunctioning after a year and had to be replaced.


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

goobafish said:


> Both torches and anemones love to be tossed around by the flow. Bubbles on the anemone can come from many things, and typically have to do with lighting. With so little flow, the anemone is probably unable to move; I would not use that as an indicator of sufficient flow.


Thanks for the tips.

I'm not sure about how much flow to give the torch. At the highest setting, it looks like the tentacles might be ripped off so I'm wary of a higher setting.

Anyway this is a video I made just now of the torch at the lowest flow - 




Lights are still out so the tentacles are still retracted. I time my lighting peak after 7 pm when electricity is cheapest (I'm always looking for ways to cut cost and still enjoy this hobby.) I'll do another video with various flow settings later tonight when the tentacles are fully extended.

BTW, goobafish, you have a very nice clean setup.

aquaman1, sorry to hijack this thread but this is still about the Jebao RW4 flow. PM me if you need help with the settings when your unit comes.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks! Just left it alone for the first time while I went to a conference, hope it's all clean and dandy when I get home .

The video is quite dark, but the polyp extension on the torch looks to be about an 1/8th of what it should be. Not sure how much they close up at night, I always light my tanks 24/7. They love lots of flow, and random flow. Both of you, with a single pump should try running it on the chaos at about half power. It's equivalent to a reef setting on other pumps like the Vortech.

Here are my torches (this is with the flow off), they are both kept in the direct path of a gyre on alternating gyre mode, and also in the flow of an MP 10


The rainbow torch is kept right in front of the gyre and has grown quickly and has very extended polyps. At times it looks like it is moving so fast it's polyps could pull out.

The important part is omnidirectional flow, which is provided by using an advanced wave maker, or more than 1 circ pump.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey guys! Thanks for all the discussion !!! No hijack done! I wanna hear all I can about the unit and peoples experience. I typically buy something and then look it up LOL. As for the light on a timer o was actually thinking of doing that! LOL. I was just looking last night where I could mount it so it catches the light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

Here is the video of the test I did last night -






I changed the settings progressively from the weakest to the strongest, and modes from left to right at the strongest setting.

I'm not sure which one is the best setting.

Tweaking the settings and location is part of the fun.

BTW, I just put the sensor/controller at the side of my tank, which catches the light from the LED box which is already pre-programmed. The sensor activates/deactivates based on the tank light.

Pardon the music, I just grabbed anything from the ones available.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks like the best is maximum power chaos mode, it's still not enough flow to keep detritus off the entire sand bed, you would need 2 to prevent dead spots.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow! That's a beauty tank! Thanks so much for the video! I love That torch! I sold all my LPS coral and Had some really nice ones too. 

So what would you recommend for a Red Sea max 130? All i have now is two percs and two BTA's. I don't want it rocking too much and all day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

I have another Koralia Nano and also the flow from my AC70 fuge (using the original impeller but flow slowed by the filter floss plug).

I'll try the chaos mode, should be no problem with the torch but I don't know if the other corals will be happy. My hairy mushroom is blowing like an umbrella in a severe storm.

I might get another Jebao down the road. You can sync 2 Jebaos with one alternating on/off with the other one and water will wave back and forth. This is the flow I see in the Canada Corals frag tank, which is quite a strong wave.

Thanks, aquaman1, my tank is still a work in progress and I have several additions this weekend. This will be my last additions (I keep telling myself that but you know how it goes). 
Maybe you can try the Jebao first and add another one later.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

larrysy said:


> I have another Koralia Nano and also the flow from my AC70 fuge (using the original impeller but flow slowed by the filter floss plug).
> 
> I'll try the chaos mode, should be no problem with the torch but I don't know if the other corals will be happy. My hairy mushroom is blowing like an umbrella in a severe storm.
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha ha. Last additions! That's classic. How long has the tank been set up? The sand still looks pristine and the back glass ha ha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

